
Why Developers Never Use State Machines - HarryBeadle
https://skorks.com/2011/09/why-developers-never-use-state-machines/
======
enz
> We Don’t Need One Until We Do

Exactly that. In my career, I had to use a SM only once, but I really don't
know how I could avoid it. The final code was a bit difficult to follow (PHP
without Goto), but I drew an ASCII-art comment representing the state machine.
And, it was perfectly fine. Fortunately, it was a "write only once" kind of
business logic function.

